# Oase Swim Skim 25



## steffen55 (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

habe mir einen Swim Skim 25 geleistet. Soll ich Den 24h durchlaufen lassen ? Ich habe Ihn mit an die Schaltuhr vom UVC (läuft von 8 - 20 Uhr) gehängt


----------



## Vincent (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase Swim Skim 25*

Hallo Steffen,
bei mir läuft der _Swim Skim 25 _rund um die Uhr.
Wenn er bei Dir von 8:00 bis 20:00 Uhr läuft und deine Wasseroberfläche sauber ist dann las es so, spart ja auch Strom 
Zur Info, im Moment muß ich denn _Swim Skim 25 _zwei mal am Tag reinigen.

Hab mir gerade noch Dein Album angesehn und muß sagen das ist Dir ja gut gelungen mit Deinem Teich 

Gruß Vincent


----------



## zickenkind (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase Swim Skim 25*

Nabend, hier gibt es noch mehr Info über den Skimmer.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21762


----------

